# Signs of egg laying



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a few cockatiels yesterday. One of them had eggs in the cage with her. Well now that I have her home it looks like she may trying to lay another one. What signs do I look for? Thanks for the help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a pix that may help (click for a large view)


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

She is sitting on the cage bottom. Kinda fluffed up.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a sign of egg binding/Illness , You need to get her to a vet asap


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Redsman said:


> She is sitting on the cage bottom. Kinda fluffed up.


----------------------------

OK....this *could be* a sign of trouble. What I would suggest is to reach in to pick her up. If she is docile and does not resist at all or won't run away there is a possiblity she could be egg-bound. When egg-bound they are immobile and will stay in one spot. If she runs, or can walk well when you reach in she is not egg bound, but keep an eye on her.

Just to be on the safe side, if you don't have a vet that deals with avians/birds look in the Yellow Pages to find one. Many times if a hen is egg-bound it is an emergency and it is best to go to a vet.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

She was on her perch earlier last night and this morning. She just got down and is just sitting on the bottom. I'm not at home right now but if she is in a different spot she isn't egg bound or still could be.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I just checked on her when I got home. She was still on the bottom of the cage. I got her out with her trying to eat me alive. It seems that her leg is hurt. Or it may be her wing. I'm thinking her leg/foot cause she moves around but hobbles on her foot. Any idea on what I could do. I scheduled an appointment for Tuesday. I told the verbiage thought it was egg binding but I'm not sure now.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She needs a vet before tuesday is there anyway to get her in before then ? I really think she is egg bound. The leg lameness is also a sign of egg binding . If you have a emergency vet around she needs to get seen .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tuesday is not soon enough. Call the vet and tell them she is egg bound. A responsible vet will want her in as soon as possible. It is possible that she won't make it to Tuesday.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna call the emergency number they have and come in tonight.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Most emergency vets don't specialize in birds.. If you can find an avian vet this would be best because they know how to handle and treat avian patients.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I never thought I'd deal with this on my second day having cockatiels. I guess it's good practice( if good is the correct word to use during this time).This sucks.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I found an avian vet but he is off till Tuesday.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Call the emergency vet and ask them if they have experience with egg bound birds..I know it's not the best situation to start off with, but dealing with emergencies is part of being a bird owner. I'm glad you're responsible enough to seek medical treatment.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...just some thoughts....If you can not find an avian vet, try and see if there is a wildlife rehabber that is skilled with avians/birds. Some of the larger rehab centers have vets on staff.
This link has some info, and also lists what a vet will do: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/egg-related-problems.html


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So sorry you are going through this on your second day! I hope you are able to get her the help she needs in time. They are worth the trouble in the long run, I promise.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep us updated


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok well I took her too a emergency vet. They are holding her to have there doctor look at her in the morning. They said they don't have an actual avian vet there. They had me call a vet that specialized in avian care. The only problem is its an hour and a half one way there. So honestly I'm not sure what I can do I'm supposed to pick my mom up in Florida over the weekend. So my first few days of bird care have been well.....horrible. I don't want her to die I'm just not sure how I can do this all before it's too late.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you willing to make the 1 1/2 trip? That is honestly her best chance.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm gonna have to. If not she probably won't make it. I just will have to leave her there with them till I return.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I just said that like I know what I'm doing. I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm just learning on the fly right now.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You're so wonderful! There are SO MANY people who come on here with issues and won't go that extra mile for their birds. She's lucky to have come into your home.


----------



## Redsman (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a question about the egg binding issue. I didn't check when I picked my bird up but can you always feel a lump from the egg if she is egg bound? I was just curious since I didn't really check when I took her to the vet. I haven't heard any info on how or what she had yet by the way.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It all depends on if the egg was fully formed (with a hard shell) or was a soft-shelled egg, on whether you could feel it there.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Poor birds, I have "rescued" birds that I felt like they were being mistreated. It is a horrible thought. I think it is wonderful that you are taking your bird to the vet as soon as you did. It can be COSTLY! But it comes with any pets  I hope she is okay.


----------

